
The Loneliest Frog in the World - RainforestCx
https://www.thedodo.com/community/LeilaniMunter/the-loneliest-frog-in-the-worl-773480703.html
======
RainforestCx
An even more powerful and touching video clip of this frog, as captured by
Joel Sartore in his Photo Ark project, can be found in this video (starting
around 6:00):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49lzBOB4HB4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49lzBOB4HB4)

------
zafka
I wonder... What is the state of the art for cloning amphibians?

